# Any help wlcome



## mrtoto83 (Jun 7, 2011)

My droid 3 was stuck and I found these (http://rootzwiki.com/content.php?264-How-to-Un-Brick-your-D3) instructions here and I can get it into the Chinese part but cant figure out the english part. Any help would be helpful. Hopefully I can get it back to work with your help if not then I guess I will have to do an insurance claim


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

Just sent you a pm


----------



## mrtoto83 (Jun 7, 2011)

Got it back on track. but the recovery from China to Verizon was not working so I did the Fastboot method listed on http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-3-forum/9199-droid-3-stock-fastboot-file-5-5-959-a.html. Thought I was going to be bricked for life.


----------



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

In what order did you put the command because I've been trying to put it like the sample command and I keep getting a message saying, "The system cannot find the path specified".

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

